# Sympson 3/8 Rule :S :S :S



## Monife (4. Jan 2012)

Ich muss ein programm schreiben das als Beispiel für die sympson 3/8 Regelung verwendet werden kann. Also Integral Rechnung und ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich anfangen soll, oder was ich überhaupt machen muss....
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Das wäre sehr sehr nett danke!


----------



## timbeau (4. Jan 2012)

Dann lies dir die Regel doch erstmal so durch und rechne die auf Papier mit dem Taschenrechner aus.


----------



## fastjack (4. Jan 2012)

C++ Source Code For Simpson's 3/8 Rule - C And C++ | Dream.In.Code

poke_blade beschreibt den Algo

Adaptive Simpson's method - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Python und C Implementierungen


----------



## Monife (4. Jan 2012)

ich habe die Regel verstanden ich weiß nur nicht wie ich anfangen soll sie als Code zu schreiben...


----------



## timbeau (4. Jan 2012)

Wo ist denn das Problem? 

Rechenzeichen sind die gleichen, ob Java oder Taschenrechner. 

Die Klasse Math ist bestimmt noch gut zu gebrauchen. 

Und du kannst auch gerne eine Beispielrechnung hier reinhauen. Mit Startwerten und Ergebnis, damit man hier seine Programme auch prüfen kann.


----------



## Monife (14. Jan 2012)

Simpson 3/8

I= 3h/8 { f(xo)+ 3f(x1)+ 3f(x2)+ f(x3)+ 3f(x4)+ 3f(x5)+ f(x6) + ... + f(xn-3) + 3f(xn-2)+ 3f(xn-1) +f(xn)}

I= 3h/8 { f(x0)+....

so fängt das an aber ich habe immernoch keine Ahnung wie ich das als Java code schreiben soll und es ist meine final Aufgabe.... :S


----------

